# New EOS 5DMKII



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

The ancient 5D replacement is finally HERE


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good, not sure about the 1080 video bit though!

I've looked at the 5D in the past, but it was just a little behind the competition so waited (don't know why but i'm in the Canon camp  )


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Lovely, but I agree that some non-pro features are creeping in.
Bloody 'Face Detection'. Behave.
Screw HD Video, I just want a Mirror-Up Button that isn't buried in the Custom Functions.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I've looked at the 5D in the past, but it was just a little behind the competition so waited (don't know why but i'm in the Canon camp  )


Sorry, just noticed your comment, Epoch - Behind what, exactly?
I wasn't aware of any other Full-Frame metal-bodied DSLRs for under £1500?
If anything, Nikon dragged their heels BIG time trying to catch up with that camera.

Tbh I've been thinking of switching back to Nikon recently, but this and the new 1DS MkIII (already available for rental in London) are probably gonna keep me in Canon gear.
I got a call from a close friend yesterday who has just picked up his MkIII, so hopefully it'll come my way sometime soon.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> ...Screw HD Video, I just want a Mirror-Up Button that isn't buried in the Custom Functions.


I don't know.. is Full 1080P HD and with all the EF lenses available it should be interesting.
The question is ...will it allow for full control of exposure whilst on film capture mode?... that's what I want to find out. For if it does, the possibilities are endless. For instance, I've got an MP-E65 X5 macro lens, is so powerful that a pin head will fill the frame. Being able to film on full HD, with full exposure control, and with that lens attached, will be nothing sort of AWESOME. :thumb:

Oh and I like the mirrow lock up button too.. although I don't think we will ever get it from Canon ... not even the 1D series has it.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Still only 9 AF points though vs 51 on the D700 and a 35 zone metering system vs 1005 on the D700. So yes you've got 21 megapixels which is nice (as long as it can handle the noise), but not so nice if they're blurred and under/over exposed!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Sorry, just noticed your comment, Epoch - Behind what, exactly?
> I wasn't aware of any other Full-Frame metal-bodied DSLRs for under £1500?


I liked the idea of full frame BUT the 5D appeared to have less other features/technology. Whenever I do buy a decent SLR i'd like to keep it a while and a replacement to the 5D looked iminent.

I was using my ex companies 300D for ages and it's still an alright camera and hence my Canon preference.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It will probably make a superb studio cam with all those pixels but in the real world unless you are a studio photographer in controlled conditions or you absolutely must print bugger than 20 x 16 inches then the D700 is still the better camera for most people!


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So yes you've got 21 megapixels which is nice (as long as it can handle the noise), but not so nice if they're blurred and under/over exposed!
> It will probably make a superb studio cam with all those pixels but in the real world unless you are a studio photographer in controlled conditions or you absolutely must print bugger than 20 x 16 inches then the D700 is still the better camera for most people!


Not strictly true. The main draw of the current 5D is its diminutive size and low weight when compared to the 1Ds MkIII. 
Most photogs I know who own 1Ds MkIIs or MkIIIs have a 5D for travelling with, and use them almost exclusively above 200 ISO because the images still look fantastic. Mine is barely ever set to 100 ISO, 200 or 400 mostly.
I can also confirm that Canon's performance at high ISOs is historically good, I have had a slightly cropped image run in magazine print at 270mm x 380mm (10 1/2 x 15 inches), it was shot at 800 ISO at night. Once my retoucher laid some grain on, it looked awesome.
The 5D is a very capable documentary camera, the 1Ds MkIII is impressing everyone who uses it, and the new 5D MkII is going to give Nikon some serious competition.

I was seriously considering the D700 until I read this today.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Mmmmm......I've seen a couple of the videos, the camera is statically placed so I don't know how useful the movie function will be, I will make my mind up after I've seen some videos in which the camera gets used like a camcorder i.e. the camera is not static and follows the subject keeping it in focus. 
In any case I am very happy with my 1DsMKIII and my 1DMKII, so I won't be buying this camera. My money will likely go to the 1DMKIV.

@ Morgan... 
Canon took a massive Hit with the 1DMKIII problems Mr Galbraith reported, and Nikon took full advantage of the situation. But make no mistake, Canon has, over the last 25 years, consistently produced superior products, that a fact not even you can deny.

It took Nikon 3 Years to catch up with the old 5D ( and the whole of Canon range really). The D700 is a very good camera, but I am afraid Canon has done it again, the 5DMKII is just a superior product.

Also, this should be a good read, it is a report on the 1DMKIII AI servo focusing problem, but from Canon's perspective. (page 3-4).

I don't have any Ai servo issues with my 1D series cameras, and is not just me, I regularly shoot birds in flight (which is notoriously demanding on any AF system) with my photo club at the HCT. 
We are a group of 10, and we all have the 1DMKIII, yet none of us has an AF issue, not a single problem. Me thinks Mr Galbraith has an axe to grind.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Mmmmm......I've seen a couple of the videos, the camera is statically placed so I don't know how useful the movie function will be, I will make my mind up after I've seen some videos in which the camera gets used like a camcorder i.e. the camera is not static and follows the subject keeping it in focus.
> In any case I am very happy with my 1DsMKIII and my 1DMKII, so I won't be buying this camera. My money will likely go to the 1DMKIV.
> 
> @ Morgan...
> ...


It is only a superior product if you have a real world need for 21 megapixels, if you don't then the D700 is superior in almost every way!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Mate... you can take good pictures with a 3MP camera phone... whether or not you need 21MP is not the issue, it really makes no difference, the 5DII is just a superior product than the D700, Hell, is nearly superior than the 1DsIII ! 
Now, the early price is high to catch the "Desperate Dan's, must have it right now" profits.
But it will eventually even out at around £1800... that's D700 territory my friend, and then... who is going to buy 12 Mp when you can have 21 for the same price?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Mate... you can take good pictures with a 3MP camera phone... whether or not you need 21MP is not the issue, it really makes no difference, the 5DII is just a superior product than the D700, Hell, is nearly superior than the 1DsIII !
> Now, the early price is high to catch the "Desperate Dan's, must have it right now" profits.
> But it will eventually even out at around £1800... that's D700 territory my friend, and then... who is going to buy 12 Mp when you can have 21 for the same price?


You're missing the point!

The D700 has a 51 point focus system where the canon has 9, the metering system is 1005 areas vs 35 in the canon! The canon is not a superior product!

It is a 3 year old body and technology with a high MP sensor in it! The equivalent to having a car with a 6 litre engine but not a single toy, gadget or modern safety feature!

The D700 is superior to the mkII in every way apart from the sensor resolution! Which to a lot of people is irrelevant as 12 MP is more than enough!


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

GIRLS CALM DOWN. Its only a camera, The photographer takes a photograph, all the camera does is capture it, If it does what YOU need it to do then it is the best for you. 
A 1Dmk3 will not take a better picture than ANY other camera in the wrong hands, I could give all my gear and without the knowledge or creative ability I could almost GUARANTEE I could take a better pic with a base model camera. 
I use 1D's because i HAVE to, Unless it is your business just use what does the job!!!

PS Rhys, U can't have my gear before you ask:lol::lol:

PPS CANON RULES!!!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> You're missing the point!
> 
> The D700 has a 51 point focus system where the canon has 9, the metering system is 1005 areas vs 35 in the canon! The canon is not a superior product!
> 
> ...


And how many of those 51 areas do you use for focusing... my 1D has 19 cross type and a plethora of assist points.. yet I find myself using the centre point almost all of the time.. so 9Af points will be 8 too many for me, in fact, I find the AF points distracting. As for the 1005 metering zones .. it says a lot about Canon when they can do the same job with just 35 zones... 1005 is just an over kill by Nikon... Again I find myself using spot metering, or manual metering most of the time so even 35 zones is an overkill for me.
To say the 5DMKII is 3 year old technology with a new sensor is just ridiculous.
Look Morgan, I know you like your Nikons, and you are probably upset Canon has Nikon's number again .. but there is no need to fight... you like Nikon and it serves you well...I like my canon's and they serve me well :thumb:... they have brought one up-manship products since time began... today is Canon tomorrow it will be Nikon and so on and so forth...is not a big deal.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interesting news - I have had a 5D almost since launch and LOVE it - its a great camera. I only looked at the headline specs for the new one but certainly dont see any need to change yet....

I see what you're all saying about metering and focus points etc, but TBH whats in my crappy old banger of a 5D is still plenty for me to take some cracking pictures....and some crap ones :lol:

Canon, Canon, Canon, Canon...... 


Fighting over camera brands is nearly as pointless as fighting over F1 results :lol:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Yes.. but isn't it great fun? :devil:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> GIRLS CALM DOWN. Its only a camera, The photographer takes a photograph, all the camera does is capture it, If it does what YOU need it to do then it is the best for you.
> A 1Dmk3 will not take a better picture than ANY other camera in the wrong hands, I could give all my gear and without the knowledge or creative ability I could almost GUARANTEE I could take a better pic with a base model camera.
> I use 1D's because i HAVE to, Unless it is your business just use what does the job!!!
> 
> ...


Well if you can't put your money where your mouth is

P.S. you and robbie still on for tomorrow?


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

yep i think we are, gonna give him a call in morning to remind him!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

good good!

You'll have to send me the photos, he says the cars are a suprise and i've got to wait and see


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> And how many of those 51 areas do you use for focusing... my 1D has 19 cross type and a plethora of assist points.. yet I find myself using the centre point almost all of the time.. so 9Af points will be 8 too many for me, in fact, I find the AF points distracting. As for the 1005 metering zones .. it says a lot about Canon when they can do the same job with just 35 zones... 1005 is just an over kill by Nikon... Again I find myself using spot metering, or manual metering most of the time so even 35 zones is an overkill for me.


I agree.
I focus manually 80% of the time, and wish Canon made lenses that were actually pleasant to focus manually. They don't, and instead Zeiss and Nikon do.
I only ever rely on the integral meter for quick snaps, the rest of the time it's out with the Sekonic.

For reference sakes:
Arguably the most widely used pro digital still camera system on the Pro scene is still the Hasselblad 500 series.
No meter, no AF, no toys AT ALL.
The attached 39-Million-Pixel PhaseOne P45+ Back has only one resolution setting; Maximum.
Best system ever, it's still the daddy and even Hasselblad's own H-series can't topple it.



> It is a 3 year old body and technology with a high MP sensor in it! The equivalent to having a car with a 6 litre engine but not a single toy, gadget or modern safety feature!


How frightening!
Well, this is a 40-year-old-body and technology with a big sensor attached.
As with the old AC Cobra, there ain't no replacement for displacement.
...and as much as I like my 5D, I'd take a Cobra over some Nissan GT-R tech-fest any day


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> I agree.
> I focus manually 80% of the time, and wish Canon made lenses that were actually pleasant to focus manually. They don't, and instead Zeiss and Nikon do.
> I only ever rely on the integral meter for quick snaps, the rest of the time it's out with the Sekonic.
> 
> ...


This is the point where you post some full res images for us to look at


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

190Evoluzione said:


> I agree.
> I focus manually 80% of the time, and wish Canon made lenses that were actually pleasant to focus manually. They don't, and instead Zeiss and Nikon do.


Zeiss have recently announced that they will be making their lenses with the EF mount. Link. And they have just released the fastest aspherical lens ever.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Now THAT's what I call progress! Finally!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

expensive though....really fancy that 50mm though


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> expensive though....really fancy that 50mm though


Tbh they're reasonably priced for what they are.
€999 for a Zeiss 85mm f1.4 Planar T* (trust me, this lens is a proven legend).
£1280 for a Canon 85mm f1.2 L.

It's a no-brainer. Those in the market for fast primes (and no AF requirements) have been waiting for this for years.


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

£6k for the 50mm f/0.95!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

For anyone doubting the capabilities of the new Canon EOS 5D "Nikon killer" MKII camera. Vincent Laforet has made a really good video with a 5DMKII pre-production Unit. Is well worth a look.
Watch it HERE Considering is only an SLR Vincent has done a grand job.
Apologies.. that was the making off.. the actual footage from the 5DMKII is HERE (direct to Vincent site so no need for passwords)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

anyone got hands on with one of these yet?


----------

